# Poo Log



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Poo Log*














View in iTunesView in AndroidPrice: $0.99 (iPod) / $1.99 (Android)Category: Healthcare & FitnessUpdated: Sep 14, 2010Current Version: 1.11.1Size: 1.1 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: AvatarLabs© AvatarLabs, Inc.Rated 12+ for the following:Frequent/Intense Profanity or Crude HumorInfrequent/Mild Mature/Suggestive ThemesRequirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 2.2.1 or later*Description*Finally! What every iPhone and iPod Touch has been waiting for - the Poo Log, a digital timer and journal for recording and studying the wondrous uniqueness of each bowel movement. Based on the best-selling book, "What's Your Poo Telling You?" by Josh Richman and Anish Sheth MD, Poo Log is the top choice app for discerning Poo-ers everywhere. With a clever mix of bathroom humor and legitimate medical information, Poo Log allows you to track your digestive workings and graph your poo - all with one hand. With handy references, trivia, and interesting nuggets throughout, this digital Poo Log makes every trip to the can an e-loo-cidating experience. Who knew one could learn so much from poo?


----------



## Ariana (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like the main issue with this app is changing date and time for those that don't always bring their iPhone in the bathroom See discussion *Poo Log*[/QUOTE]


----------

